# joining a tabletop



## soccerhead15 (Dec 10, 2012)

so i am doing a project and making a tv stand. i'm trying to attach four 6in diameter aspen legs to a 2in thick pine table top. Does anyone have any suggestion on a sturdy way of doing this?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I assume the leg has a square part at the top. I would put skirts between the legs on four sides and put screw into the top from the skirts on a angle on the back side like kreg screws.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

soccerhead15 said:


> so i am doing a project and making a tv stand. i'm trying to attach four 6in diameter aspen legs to a 2in thick pine table top. Does anyone have any suggestion on a sturdy way of doing this?


You could add an apron and use M&T to the legs. I would make a nice tenon at the top of the leg to fit a nice mortise in the underside of the top.:yes:









 







.


----------

